# CCA Nitty Gritty



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like to take Comet and Jax through the CCA process to get some objective evaluation of them (for me, not for breeding purposes) and to get the certificate, if possible, as a courtesy to their breeders. I just realized I've missed the closing date for an upcoming CCA event in my area, but I've contacted the organizers to see if I can be squeezed in. Even if I can't do it this summer, I'd like to do it at some point.

Is it really as straightforward as it sounds? I read the program outline, and it seems that the dog simply needs to be friendly and under control on leash around people and other dogs, and the rest comes down to the dog's conformation itself.

I'm just looking for a little handholding here so I can figure out if I've missed anything. If I'm going to squeeze my way into an event, pay entries, and drive to the next state over, I'd prefer not to waste anybody's time or look like a fool.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes it is simply that straight forward. The only automatic DQs are out of the allowable height range, bad bite (over or under) and temperament.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Not sure which event you are looking at, HVGRC or LIGRC, but I know the LIGRC just extended the closing date to the end of this week if I remember correctly.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Not sure which event you are looking at, HVGRC or LIGRC, but I know the LIGRC just extended the closing date to the end of this week if I remember correctly.


I was looking at HVGRC. I didn't even know LIGRC was having one. It's a bit hard to search for upcoming events unless you look at specific club websites. The CCA event search on akc.org didn't pop up the LIGRC event, though maybe that's because I had the search set incorrectly. Thanks for the heads up! I'll get in touch there too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

As Hank said, it's exactly that straightforward. It's fascinating, I'm sure you will be very glad you did it!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

CCA is not an AKC event and thus will not be listed there. Need to go to the GRCA.org site, click on "Events", then on "CCA", then "Upcoming Events" to find a list of events.
HVGRC event may be listed on the AKC site due to it being held in conjunction with their Specialty


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> CCA is not an AKC event and thus will not be listed there. Need to go to the GRCA.org site, click on "Events", then on "CCA", then "Upcoming Events" to find a list of events.
> HVGRC event may be listed on the AKC site due to it being held in conjunction with their Specialty


Thanks, I found that page in case anybody else is interested in getting a CCA in their area.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Yes it is simply that straight forward. The only automatic DQs are out of the allowable height range, bad bite (over or under) and temperament.


The CCA rules themselves aren't clear on what height disqualifies a dog. I ask because Jax is on the short side, though I've never had him officially measured. Are the DQ heights the same as in regular conformation? The way I read it, males are supposed to be 23-24 inches, according to the standard, and they have up to one inch of deviation from that without being disqualified. So a male would have to be at least 22 inches or he'd be disqualified?

I may be able to get Jax measured at the training center where I do agility, since they must have an agility measuring device/wicket lying around. I'll save myself the entry fee if he's under 22" (though I think he's at least slightly over it).


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The more info they put on the page the more difficult it is to find things and understand them. 
The size goes by the GRCA's "Breed Standard" and states
"Males 23-24 inches in height at withers; females 21 1/2-22 1/2 inches. Dogs up to one inch above or below standard size should be proportionately penalized. Deviation in height of more than one inch from the standard shall disqualify."
So yes you have it correct. But be VERY careful to measure the dog at the proper point and have him stand correctly. I have found most times that dogs who have their AKC agility height card often are not measured properly and causes some angst at the CCA. Too often the dog at the AKC measurement is allowed to not stand properly in order to let it jump a lower height or the person who did the measurement really did not understand where exactly the withers are.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck and have fun at the CCA. When we did it, it was very straight forward. A great learning experience as well...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

On the grca.org website there is a CCA DVD for $12. Also on the same site is the nationwide CCA calendar under events page. We just closed our CCA for June 8 here in Anchorage. You could have come up on vacation and did the CCA up here! I've heard the CCA is very expensive to hold if they have to bring in judges from out of state like we are. I understand the dogs are evaluated by 3 different judges.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

So it sounds like they will penalize them if they are say 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch short or tall but if over the one inch either way they will disqualify?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It is very straight forward and at the CCA I went to, there were even people to move your dogs for the evaluators, if you couldn't. I just can't anymore so that was a nice option.

It was fun and very educational.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I very much appreciate all these responses, you guys. You've all been super helpful, Hank in particular. Now I just have to get entered!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got a very nice e-mail from the folks at HVGRC indicating that I could still participate even though I missed the closing date. They're even going to try to make sure that they have enough ribbons for us.

Thanks everybody for all the help! You've made me feel vastly more confident about it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Just gotta measure Jax this afternoon myself with a carpenter's level over the withers before I send them money...I'm pretty sure he's over 22", but I don't want to bet $65 on it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wear comfortable clothes, but you will be in a group photo when to pass  

Published in the Golden News. You will have 3 thorough evaluations one after the other - fun, informative and fast.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have you measured Jax? 

Ms Towhee's entry was sent in today - I cannot make it but her co-owner (actually her DH) said she'd take Towhee through since 3 of her other dogs are entered ..


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

In addition to a bath, I would also trim up the feet etc to make it easier for judges to see the dog's features. During the evaluation, I would also use a slip collar rather than a regular flat buckle collar as it is less obtrusive and will not physically obstruct the judges' examinations as much, as well as providing a smoother outline. I have been at event where there were dogs on buckle collars, and just think the slip lead that disappears creates a better "picture". Practice getting the dog to show its teeth (mouth closed to show scissors bite) and having his tail lifted and bits touched! Those parts of the exam can freak dogs out if they have never had it happen before!!

My Breeze is 20 1/2 on the nose! It has been tough with her in the show ring because she often looks like a midget compared to the other girls. They measured her three times at her CCA--twice by one person who thought she wasn't doing it right and then by a second person!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I would practice having someone measure your dog. Some dogs hunch and some dogs slink down. If you can get your dog to do a nice stack with you holding up the tail it will look nice when they take the photo of each individual dog. I don't know what Selli looked like in that photo.

This won't be an issue for you, but when I took Selli, she was blowing coat and I had heard of some dogs getting marked down big time for having insufficient undercoat, so I did not blow her dry after I bathed her. We got marked down a point or two by one evaluator because Selli was shedding!

We also got a comment from Betty Gay about the problems evaluating obedience dogs on the down and back because they are always looking at their handler rather than looking forward. We had to repeat the down and back a couple of times and we had to have someone make noise in front of us to get Selli to look forward!

Good Luck! Ours was so much fun!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

sterregold said:


> In addition to a bath, I would also trim up the feet etc to make it easier for judges to see the dog's features. During the evaluation, I would also use a slip collar rather than a regular flat buckle collar as it is less obtrusive and will not physically obstruct the judges' examinations as much, as well as providing a smoother outline. I have been at event where there were dogs on buckle collars, and just think the slip lead that disappears creates a better "picture". Practice getting the dog to show its teeth (mouth closed to show scissors bite) and having his tail lifted and bits touched! Those parts of the exam can freak dogs out if they have never had it happen before!!
> 
> My Breeze is 20 1/2 on the nose! It has been tough with her in the show ring because she often looks like a midget compared to the other girls. They measured her three times at her CCA--twice by one person who thought she wasn't doing it right and then by a second person!


Thanks! Both dogs are pros at standing and being handled, including tail lifting and bit-touching. I train that from when they're itty bitty so I can groom them without a restraint and also they can have a less stressful experience at the vet. And, let's be honest, I preen a little when the vet tells me my dogs were the easiest clients of the day. 

Jax does look unhappy and slouch a bit if you root around back there, but he will definitely let people do it without any more complaining than that.

I'll practice the bite thing. They'll let you hold their face however you want, but is there a way to get them to hold their own jaw shut without closing it with your hand?

And ack, a slip collar? Like the light chain people use to show? That I don't have. But I'll go look for one, since it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Selli-Belle said:


> I would practice having someone measure your dog. Some dogs hunch and some dogs slink down. If you can get your dog to do a nice stack with you holding up the tail it will look nice when they take the photo of each individual dog. I don't know what Selli looked like in that photo.
> 
> This won't be an issue for you, but when I took Selli, she was blowing coat and I had heard of some dogs getting marked down big time for having insufficient undercoat, so I did not blow her dry after I bathed her. We got marked down a point or two by one evaluator because Selli was shedding!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll practice holding the tail. Neither dog is used to stacking and having his tail held out. If I just tried it for a photo without practice, I'm sure one or both would try to look and see what I was doing, which would make for a cruddy photo, lol.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

I mentioned doing CCA to Maxwell's breeder because it's being offered at the National Specialty here in TX in October. They mentioned to be sure it will be three actual judges evaluating the dogs. Apparently in their experience sometimes it might be club members who may or may not have the ability to be objective about the breed standard versus their personal preferences. 

They were also a tad concerned that Maxwell might be in an awkward stage at 10 months old--but your boys won't have that issue. 

Good luck, and please post about your experience--there are others of us who'd love to coast on your tail feathers into our own CCA.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Can anyone venture a guess as to what portion of the dogs entered in the CCA evaluations receive the CCA? Is there an age at which it's typically done? Is it mostly done on dogs that the owner is hoping to breed?

Have to say I'm curious how Zoe would fare in a CCA evaluation.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

For the tooth exam, put your right hand under the jaw, and left hand across the top of the muzzle. Then you can lift the lip with your thumb on your side, and your index finger on the judges side.

A slip collar can be nylon as well. Probably cheaper than the chain option.


tippykayak said:


> Thanks! Both dogs are pros at standing and being handled, including tail lifting and bit-touching. I train that from when they're itty bitty so I can groom them without a restraint and also they can have a less stressful experience at the vet. And, let's be honest, I preen a little when the vet tells me my dogs were the easiest clients of the day.
> 
> Jax does look unhappy and slouch a bit if you root around back there, but he will definitely let people do it without any more complaining than that.
> 
> ...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

drofen said:


> I mentioned doing CCA to Maxwell's breeder because it's being offered at the National Specialty here in TX in October. They mentioned to be sure it will be three actual judges evaluating the dogs. Apparently in their experience sometimes it might be club members who may or may not have the ability to be objective about the breed standard versus their personal preferences.
> 
> They were also a tad concerned that Maxwell might be in an awkward stage at 10 months old--but your boys won't have that issue.
> 
> Good luck, and please post about your experience--there are others of us who'd love to coast on your tail feathers into our own CCA.


Robert, the dogs need to be 18 months or older for the CCA. 

All of the judges have to be approved evaluators. There must be two category 1 judges (AKC conformation judges) and one category 2. It is possible that all three judges are category 1. There are pretty rigorous requirements to be an approved evaluators.


http://www.grca.org/pdf/events/cca/CCAProgramOutline.pdf


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

sammydog said:


> Robert, the dogs need to be 18 months or older for the CCA.
> 
> All of the judges have to be approved evaluators. There must be two category 1 judges (AKC conformation judges) and one category 2. It is possible that all three judges are category 1. There are pretty rigorous requirements to be an approved evaluators.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info--I appreciate it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Have you measured Jax?
> 
> Ms Towhee's entry was sent in today - I cannot make it but her co-owner (actually her DH) said she'd take Towhee through since 3 of her other dogs are entered ..


I measured him three times by stacking him and placing a carpenter's level across his back on his withers (right on top of the shoulder bone). I pushed down gently on it, leveled it and marked where it touched the wall. That should give me a pretty precise height at the withers, no? I got 22 1/4" two of the times and 22" plus a whisker one of the times. It seems worth it to enter him. I'm pretty sure he'd measure between 22" and 22 1/2" with a proper wicket, as long as he stands confidently.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

tippykayak said:


> I was looking at HVGRC. I didn't even know LIGRC was having one. It's a bit hard to search for upcoming events unless you look at specific club websites. The CCA event search on akc.org didn't pop up the LIGRC event, though maybe that's because I had the search set incorrectly. Thanks for the heads up! I'll get in touch there too.


I'll be there on Saturday with my breeder. She's getting Oliver's grandma's CCA done. Maybe I'll see you there! (Bernie, as I'm sure you probably guessed, will not be there since he's not quite ready for an event like that haha).


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

coaraujo said:


> I'll be there on Saturday with my breeder. She's getting Oliver's grandma's CCA done. Maybe I'll see you there! (Bernie, as I'm sure you probably guessed, will not be there since he's not quite ready for an event like that haha).


Awesome! I look forward to seeing you guys.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds interesting after reading the overview (http://www.grca.org/pdf/events/cca/CCAProgramOutline.pdf).

Maybe we'll do it some day for the heck of it. There's a test here in July, but Bella will still be too young.

How much does handling factor into the scoring?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ah, you'll meet my Towhee  Not me though 

Look for a little girlie with a most likely exasperated handler trying to calm my little Towhee bird down  That will be Barb from Sunfire Golden Retrievers. Towhee is the flying girl in my signature pic,



coaraujo said:


> I'll be there on Saturday with my breeder. She's getting Oliver's grandma's CCA done. Maybe I'll see you there! (Bernie, as I'm sure you probably guessed, will not be there since he's not quite ready for an event like that haha).


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Ah, you'll meet my Towhee  Not me though
> 
> Look for a little girlie with a most likely exasperated handler trying to calm my little Towhee bird down  That will be Barb from Sunfire Golden Retrievers. Towhee is the flying girl in my signature pic,


I promise not to distract my friend Towhee when I see her.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Since we have been talking about height/measuring and disqualifications, I have a question if anyone can answer it. Say you have a dog that is disqualified at one CCA event because, lets say, they measure in at 25.25 inches. Can they try again at another CCA event hoping the next time they measure in at 25 inches, or is the disqualification recorded and will prevent another attempt?


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

*Heres the rules about becoming ineligible and full rules
http://www.grca.org/pdf/events/cca/CCAProgramOutline.pdf


9. Limitation on number of attempts; ineligible dogs​*The following dogs will be deemed ineligible for entry in any
CCA event:
(a) Dogs that have been previously evaluated by six evaluators
at CCA events and have not received the three
required qualifying scores for a CCA. A dog dismissed
by reason of illness or lameness is not considered to
have been evaluated (see section on Scoring, below).
(b) Dogs that have been found by three evaluators to have
any disqualifying fault under the Breed Standard or
under AKC rules (except for spayed and neutered dogs).
(c) Any dog that has been disqualified at a CCA event for
attacking.
(d) Any dog that has been dismissed at a CCA event twice
for unsafe behavior.
Any ineligible dog that participates in a CCA event shall​have its score(s) from such event nullified by the CCA Committee


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - with those handsome boys of yours, you may not have to try very hard!! 





tippykayak said:


> I promise not to distract my friend Towhee when I see her.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Selli-Belle said:


> Since we have been talking about height/measuring and disqualifications, I have a question if anyone can answer it. Say you have a dog that is disqualified at one CCA event because, lets say, they measure in at 25.25 inches. Can they try again at another CCA event hoping the next time they measure in at 25 inches, or is the disqualification recorded and will prevent another attempt?


It sounds like once they've disqualified under three judges, they're toast, so if you go to a 3-judge CCA event, it would seem to fit the letter of the rule that the dog would be permanently ineligible if all three judges agreed that the dog was disqualified by height.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The previous time I went, dogs were weighed and measured bedfore being evaluated. So I think if your dog measures out, you might be able to leave without being evaluated. Stretching the rules perhaps, but all 3 judges do not weigh & measure


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I would like to try it too, from what I've read it's worth while even if we didn't get it. Finley will never be bred but I would like an objective opinion on her. My untrained eye finds it hard to find a fault in any golden. I don't see anything at this time anywhere close to me but hoping for one in NJ in the fall. Even that will be quite a drive there and back.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Selli-Belle said:


> Since we have been talking about height/measuring and disqualifications, I have a question if anyone can answer it. Say you have a dog that is disqualified at one CCA event because, lets say, they measure in at 25.25 inches. Can they try again at another CCA event hoping the next time they measure in at 25 inches, or is the disqualification recorded and will prevent another attempt?





Sunrise said:


> The previous time I went, dogs were weighed and measured bedfore being evaluated. So I think if your dog measures out, you might be able to leave without being evaluated. Stretching the rules perhaps, but all 3 judges do not weigh & measure



The dogs are measured prior to being evaluated. IN the 7 years I have run ours, I think one dog measured out - folks tend to know prior to entering if they will or will not. Once the dog is determined to be "out of the allowable" height I asked one of the category 1 evaluators to measure the dog just to be sure. And unfortunately it did. I do not believe the person ever again tried to enter a CCA to my knowledge, but I do not think it is prohibited to do so.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Of course all the below is from my personal observations over the past 7-8 years the CCA program has been in existence. Thus it not much more than an opinion and not hard facts.



TheZ's said:


> Can anyone venture a guess as to what portion of the dogs entered in the CCA evaluations receive the CCA?


I would say the pass rate the last couple of years is in excess of 90% while in the first couple years it was closer to 70-80%. 
In the early years there were a lot more field dogs entered that were not able to pass. 



TheZ's said:


> Is there an age at which it's typically done?


The last several years I would say the large majority dogs were basically between 2 and 5 years of age. Again in the first couple years there were a LOT of older dogs entered because there was no CCA program for them to enter. Was very common to see dogs over 10 years of age then, not very much anymore.



TheZ's said:


> Is it mostly done on dogs that the owner is hoping to breed?


No, but some are. I think the greatest number of dogs are entered with hope of passing to qualify them for the GRCA VC/VCX program rather than needing to compete in the conformation ring. 
The other reason I see a lot is driven by breeders asking there puppy people to enter the dog so they can get an idea of what they are producing compared to the standard, especially if the dog lives no where near the breeder.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Selli-Belle writes:

"Since we have been talking about height/measuring and disqualifications, I have a question if anyone can answer it. Say you have a dog that is disqualified at one CCA event because, lets say, they measure in at 25.25 inches. Can they try again at another CCA event hoping the next time they measure in at 25 inches, or is the disqualification recorded and will prevent another attempt?"
_______________________________________
A word of advice to those who are concerned their dogs may not meet the height qualifications: definitely get your dog measured prior to the CCA and once you get to the CCA, if your dog does not measure in and you believe it should, the CCA rules require that the Category 1 evaluator then measure your dog. Hosting clubs should know the rules, but in the event they do not, ask for the Category 1 evaluator.

This happened to me at a CCA. In my case, the organizers did know and called over the Category 1 Judge. She looked at my boy, and saw what they said he measured, and said "That is not right". Turned out the agility wicket was not calibrated correctly, and he did meet the height requirements.
__________________


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If a dog measures out can it still be evaluated, or is that automatically the end of their day?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

luvgld7 said:


> _______________________________________
> A word of advice to those who are concerned their dogs may not meet the height qualifications: definitely get your dog measured prior to the CCA and once you get to the CCA, if your dog does not measure in and you believe it should, the CCA rules require that the Category 1 evaluator then measure your dog. Hosting clubs should know the rules, but in the event they do not, ask for the Category 1 evaluator.
> 
> This happened to me at a CCA. In my case, the organizers did know and called over the Category 1 Judge. She looked at my boy, and saw what they said he measured, and said "That is not right". Turned out the agility wicket was not calibrated correctly, and he did meet the height requirements.
> __________________


I am not familiar with this rule, can you tell me where it is? The only "rule" I am familiar with with regard to measurement is the one that states
"If the measurement is within one quarter inch of the limit for disqualification, the measurement must be verified by a Category 1 evaluator".
So a dog that measures more than one quarter inch out of the limit technically does not need to be measured by a Category 1 evaluator. But I do not know why a club would not do so anyway.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> If a dog measures out can it still be evaluated, or is that automatically the end of their day?



Yes it can still be evaluated for "educational" purposes. Actually the rules recommend that dogs be measured before the evaluations are performed but does not require it. But what a heart breaker THAT would be - to get qualifying scores to be told later sorry the dog measured out.
Also if a dog is measured out of the limit another dog may not be taken from the "Alternate List" and allowed to qualify for it's CCA. Lately not a huge issue as with more clubs hosting CCAs - at least in this area of the country - clubs are not filling the spots they have. In the early years I would have 5 alternates and most would come the day of hoping that for some reason dogs that were entered would be absent.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hank,

Not sure how else a judge would "verify" a measurement other than to measure the dog again. The reason for getting the involvement of the Category 1 judge is because mistakes can happen, and before something serious like a disqualification is made, I think verification implies more than the judge asking the measurer: "Hey, did you measure the dog at "X" inches?".

In my case, a very well-known, well-respected golden Judge was the Category 1 evaluator. She believed just walking up to my boy that the measurement was not correct, so then examined the wicket. Once it was recalibrated correctly, she measured him.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone know what time the HVGRC will be doing the CCA's next Saturday? That day seems to be one of those that supports my theory that everything happens at the same time. I've got a commitment in the late afternoon and was hoping to see some of the Greenwich KC obedience trial but this would be interesting to see. Or is it just a discussion between owner and evaluator which an observer isn't really able to follow?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

TheZ's said:


> Does anyone know what time the HVGRC will be doing the CCA's next Saturday? That day seems to be one of those that supports my theory that everything happens at the same time. I've got a commitment in the late afternoon and was hoping to see some of the Greenwich KC obedience trial but this would be interesting to see. Or is it just a discussion between owner and evaluator which an observer isn't really able to follow?


The event is scheduled at 9, according to their website, but I don't know what else is going on or how quickly they do the CCA process. I signed up so late that I haven't heard anything back about scheduling yet.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

TheZ's said:


> Does anyone know what time the HVGRC will be doing the CCA's next Saturday? That day seems to be one of those that supports my theory that everything happens at the same time. I've got a commitment in the late afternoon and was hoping to see some of the Greenwich KC obedience trial but this would be interesting to see. Or is it just a discussion between owner and evaluator which an observer isn't really able to follow?



If the event is run as they are typically done, this will be the formula.
At the schedules start time the first 3 dogs will begin to be evaluated by each evaluator individually. that will take approx. 15 minutes per dog per evaluator. So 45 minutes roughly for each group of three. Then the next group of 3 will be done in the same manner and continue on till all dogs are evaluated. Depending on the number of dogs entered they may take a lunch break. Typically an entry of 24 dogs will take a full 8 hours from beginning till the final ribbon ceremony. Some clubs will hold a ribbon awards right after lunch so those folks do not need to wait till the end of the day to see if they qualified for a CCA certificate.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

luvgld7 said:


> Hank,
> 
> Not sure how else a judge would "verify" a measurement other than to measure the dog again. The reason for getting the involvement of the Category 1 judge is because mistakes can happen, and before something serious like a disqualification is made, I think verification implies more than the judge asking the measurer: "Hey, did you measure the dog at "X" inches?".
> 
> In my case, a very well-known, well-respected golden Judge was the Category 1 evaluator. She believed just walking up to my boy that the measurement was not correct, so then examined the wicket. Once it was recalibrated correctly, she measured him.



You are correct the only way to verify is measure. You comment it was a "rule" and I asked where that rule was? Having done these events for my GR club for 7 years I try to keep up with any and all rule changes and want to be sure I have not missed something. 
My point was that the rules state the Cat 1 evaluator must verify if it is WITHIN one quarter and inch of the limit. No where does it state if the dog is MORE than one quarter an inch that the measurement be verified. In the one case I stated earlier at one of our events the dog was almost a full inch out. I still asked one of category 1 evaluators to measure, despite their saying "I can see from here the dog is too tall".


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Best of luck to Ajax and Comet, as both are beautiful goldens. Comet is one of my favorite dogs ever.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Towhee was a late entry as well, but since she will be handled by Barb who has 3 other dogs entered, her ring time in scheduled for 10:30 (Group C).

They had originally guestimated she would be in the afternoon session after the first set of awards & pictures. So they are planning to take a lunch break with entries after.

So I think they will be going until at least 2:30/3:00, with a 9 am start; measuring, weighing and photos 45 minutes before then


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We're at 1:00 (Comet) and 1:45 (Ajax). The secretary suggested I come for lunch to meet and greet everybody, which I think is a wonderful idea. You have to arrive 45 minutes before your scheduled time anyway, and I'll probably end up arriving well before that, since I'll need to leave some elbow room in the travel time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

When and where is this? I have to drive right through NY state.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - Ms Towhee has an obedience trial on Thu, she comes home and gets bathed and blown dry. Friday another obedience trial followed by Kathi trimming her up and making her lovely  of course she decided to start dropping coat last week <sigh>

Then off to a puppy party and drop Ms Towhee off at Barb's. Good news is, I dont think I'd have time for much hiking anyway so she won't have an opportunity to roll...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

FDR Park in Yorktown Heights, NY on Saturday.

The Specialty (HVGRC.ORG) is Thu & Fri



Ljilly28 said:


> When and where is this? I have to drive right through NY state.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> When and where is this? I have to drive right through NY state.


It's at FDR State Park, 2957 Crompond Road, Yorktown Heights, NY. The event starts at 9AM.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Grins - Ms Towhee has an obedience trial on Thu, ....


Are you showing at the HVGRC Specialty tomorrow? I will be there with all three girls.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

You all have no idea how envious I am. All the cool kids are going to be there, and here I am stuck. In Texas.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

drofen said:


> You all have no idea how envious I am. All the cool kids are going to be there, and here I am stuck. In Texas.


Don't feel bad, I'm stuck in LA. Although Ill be going to Texas Saturday.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Best of luck to Ajax and Comet, as both are beautiful goldens. Comet is one of my favorite dogs ever.


I'm obviously totally biased, but I agree.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Your girls looked great!! 

Yes, I went. Might go tomorrow with Faelan depending on the weather - Towhee is in Barb's care until after the CCA now.



AmbikaGR said:


> Are you showing at the HVGRC Specialty tomorrow? I will be there with all three girls.


----------

